
Making It Easier to Upgrade to Windows 10 - mdturnerphys
http://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2015/10/29/making-it-easier-to-upgrade-to-windows-10/
======
mrlyc
I'm annoyed that I had to spend quite some time tracking down and removing
gwx.exe as well as reconfiguring the registry and Windows Update of our
Windows 7 PCs so we wouldn't be surprised by Windows 10 or multiple 3 GB dents
in our capped broadband.

I downloaded the Windows 10 ISO from Microsoft and tried it in a virtual
machine. Meh. It's not so bad that I would rip it out of a new computer but
it's not so good that I feel any urge at all to upgrade.

------
pinewurst
Now setting Windows Update to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to
download and install them" on all my systems.

I strongly resent having this jammed down my throat. It took quite a bit of
effort already to stop the background download of 3GB of W10. I simply can't
believe that the user pressure on them to do this is very high or even exists
at all.

------
makecheck
I think their “aren't we great for doing you this favor?” attitude about the
31 day downgrade is really weird. Last I checked, disks don't have an
expiration date that is shorter than milk, and most people appear to have more
space than they know what to do with. Why, then, is there _any_ period after
which an archived OS should be forcibly removed? It should stay there as long
as you want it to.

The older OS is paid for. It represents a big investment. And, there is no way
that every possible problem will be magically found and resolved within 31
days. What if it takes you 2 months to boot up a game that is apparently
broken on Windows 10, for example.

